# Is 40 the sexual prime for ladies?



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife's sex drive has increased since she hit 40. She has had jealousy and paranoia issues but is in IC to help with this. 

Lately I can't keep up with her, She wants to have sex every morning before I go to work, people are commenting how tried I look lol. It might be that she has gained some confidence from her counselling is there really a biological thing that maybe increasing her sex drive?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats what science tells us. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

i believe it has less to do with getting into a physical prime - than it is about women getting comfortable in their own skin, getting emotionally grounded and in tune with their bodies etc. This can happen earlier or later... depends on the person I suppose.

There is no science that I know of that establishes a biological or physical 'prime' in women at 40 or whatever age. That is part of the cougar myth - though yes 40 year old women, I would argue are more likely to have higher sexual performance and satisfaction than say.... a 23 year old.

Kinsey says female sexulal performance peaks at 30 and can stay at that level for years or decades before a slow decline in the 50s... but is highly variable. A more recent study says women peak at 28 - but again - it isnt about biology. Some suggest that women are becoming more in tune earlier because of more accepting social norms with respect to womens sexuality. Its not that men are sexually 'smarter'... it just than womens sexuality might be a somewhat more complex.

Dont kill me - Im obviously blowing a bit of smoke here. Not completely though.

No matter. Sounds like she has found her groove - probably a good thing, and say goodbye to all that unresolved morning wood. ;-) If you both are happy - enjoy it. If you feel she is activating in response to stresses - that is something different altogether.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

can be

my wife hits hers at 33-35


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

their hormones change as they start menopause so they have more testosterone compaired to estrogen which then causes an increse in libedo.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

How long has she been in counseling?


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> How long has she been in counseling?


Not that long, just a few weeks


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There is most definitely a hormonal shift as a woman gets older, if she is not on meds to counter this, she is a candidate for a sex drive increase.... mine was so darn strong, I thought I had a sex addiction for a time.... even posted on a forum about it.... like everything sexual suddenly became NEW & highly Electric..I even started Renting porn (not like me in the past!!)...

I had physical symptoms in my body.... increased energy, wet 24/7, more aggressive, even my underarms needed clinical strength deoderant (that was weird)......all my inhibitions suddenly out the window... and I felt like my brain was seriously sexually hi-jacked... I was loving the crap out of this.. but at the same time, my husband couldn't keep up with me -- which got me down more than I care to admit. 

But a few things happend at this same time.....*1* had our last baby (end of child bearing yrs)....*2* oldest son going off to college (one leaving the nest).....*3* got an IUD (sexual freedom).....*4* just got done helping a community project to keep a Prison out of our neighborhood (I lived & breathed that for a summer) ...when we WON.... I felt a part of the "We are the champions my friend" Victory song -which likley upped my Testosterone ~so they say winning does this. 

then... ..*5* One night I stayed up ALL night scanning pics & made a Movie Maker video of our life together with a sappy love song, my husband says it started THAT morning....this threw me over the *Dopamine* edge to want to go back in time , grab that young man and relive our youth, or what I felt we've been missing suddenly....came on like a rushing river... all I wanted was Him & SEX SEX & More SEX. He didn't know what the hell hit him.









This is a little funny, but when my husband couldn't keep up, I wasted no time sending him off to the Doctors to get his TEST checked, it was NORMAL but on the lower side of normal. Thank God for living in the day of Vitamin V ... we also got some "Stiff Nights" (have since been taken off the market - too strong, we'll vouch for that - had to cut those in half). 

I have also called this my "*Mid Life Crisis*" (I think we all go through something- wanting to go back in time)... I'd say mine was ALL sexual. Can't think of a better way to have a Mid Life Crisis!!!







All that craziness lasted for 8 full months for me, I was dying for it 3 times a day, but Had to settle for once a day... I felt like I stepped into the shoes of a Hormonal teen male....boy could I relate to their brain chemisty. 

Another posters experience here , similar age I believe >>> 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/43267-i-cant-stop-thinking-about-sex.html

Also found this on the net once... this will explain some:



> *Balance the seesaw.*
> 
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah... I've been sex mad since my mid 30's...I'm mid 40's now.
I'd happily have sex everyday.

I think it's a combination of many things...hormones, kids being older, confidence and trust in myself and my H.

I just hope it lasts.....


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

What's wrong with me? I'll be 43 in 2 months and STILL haven't hit it.....

Wouldn't do me any good now anyway...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is in her forties and her sex drive is crazy.
She actually demands sex, and initiates most of the times.
It was not like this before.
And yes,
She isn't shy in bed anymore.....


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

God I so hope not. I hit mine at 32. I have always had a HD, but when i hit 32 i wanted it all the time..

I think it is different for every woman


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wifey hit hers at 43-44,god i miss those times....now i'm the nun...


----------



## funnybunny1972 (Sep 20, 2012)

Early 30's for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Late 20's for me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

38 for my wife.


----------

